# New to Hedgies and Looking for the Right Advice



## nphedgehogs (Apr 29, 2009)

Hello All,

I am new to the group, and my husband and I have been doing alot of research on getting a hedgie for our family. We have read so much information, how do we know what is right and what is not? I have read alot of different things on different websites, including this forum.

We did find a Hedgie for sale fairly close and we have a few questions we hope some of you can answer. So here goes...

1) This is a 1 1/2 Year old Female - How long can they live, is this considered old for a hedgie?

2) How long can a female be fertile for breeding? -This one has never been bred

3) She is on a diet of kitten food (not sure of the brand) and gets fruit a a treat, and likes grapes - I have read grapes are not safe. What other foods should she be getting to maintain a healthy diet?

4) She is kept in a cage, she knows where her litter box and bed are, and gets to come out at night - Is this typical of hediges, that they sleep during the day and are active at night? How often should their litter boxes be cleaned, once a day like cats?

5) She gets to bath once a week in a bathtub with 3-4 inches of water - How warm should the water be and how long should they be in there for?

6) We have read hedgies travel well - This one does not and gets scared, is this normal?

7) We have also read hedgies have a good immune system and do not get sick or need vaccinations, ect. - Is this true?

8) How do hediges generally react to young children, children screaming or crying, loud noises, ect. To they grow accustom to it?

Any other information to point us in the right direction would be appreciated.

Thank You


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to HHC!

1. A year and a half isn't young, but not exactly old. Most hedgies live to be 3-5 years, and some are lucky and live even longer.

2. You should not breed a female for the first time at over 1 year. Also, breeding a hedgie with unknown lineage or without the proper experience first is very irresponsible.

3. A mix of high quality cat food is the best diet we know of right now. You can supplement this with insects, eggs, baby foods, and *safe* fruits and veggies. You are right, grapes are NOT safe. In fact, too much could kill her.

4. Hedgehogs are nocturnal, so don't expect to see them during the day. Some don't even like being woken up during the day! Litter boxes should be spot cleaned daily.

5. Once a week is far too often for a hedgie to be getting a bath. Once every two or three weeks is the max. You can find stickies on hygiene under the health forum.

6. Lots of hedgies get car sick and should only travel when absolutely necessary (vet). That's normal.

7. Hedgies, while not exactly "sickly" animals, still are quite prone to respiratory infections, urinary infections, cancer and tumors and mites and more. They most definitely need vet care, if that is what you mean. They do not need vaccinations, though.

8. Hedgies are sometimes irritated by household noises, but should become used to them after time. If a noise is especially loud/hard of the ears (i.e. a child shrieking) that would definitely bother a hedgie and it shouldn't have to listen to something that extreme.


----------



## nphedgehogs (Apr 29, 2009)

I also found out she is on Science Diet for the cat food, and for her litter box they have been using the clay cat litter. I have read in alot of places to use the liners, should we switch this right away when we get her?

Also, since she has not been around any other hedgies or other animals, except the breeder that the seller originally bought her from, what is the likelyhood that she has mites or any other disease possiblities.

As for the breeding questions it was more for curiosity than anything, but just to share she does have a certificate of parentage.

Another question, our local pet store sells small animal heating pads, that have a steel bar wrapped around the cord so animals can not chew on it. It does have a temp control knob on it. Just wondering if she stayed in a room that was 75 degrees, would she need extra heat?

Your information was helpful. We are just trying to cover all the bases.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

She is too old for a first litter and to breed her puts her life at risk.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

If the room is kept warm enough, she shouldn't need the extra heat.
She could have mites, if she's been kept on wood bedding. That's one reason many people like to use liners instead. Clay cat litter is fine in her litter box, though, as long as it's not really dusty, and as long as it's non-clumping.
However, once she's been with you for a couple of weeks, you'll want to change her food. Science Diet isn't a very good food. Check out the cat food list in the nutrition forum, compiled by Reaper, to find a good food to feed her.


----------



## nphedgehogs (Apr 29, 2009)

Her owner looked at her certificate again, it seems as though she is not 1 1/2 years. She is 7 months old, born in Sept. of 2008. Since we found out she is younger, does that change anything is regards to her care?

I did read over the cat food list, there are a number that I saw highlighted in green, but what is the best one for a hedgehog? The only pet store we have that is close to us is Petco.

One more question I thought of was lighting. If you have a hedgehog in a regular room, can you have them to where they can just use natural light from the sun, or do you need supplemental light. Our house is usually pretty bright if it is sunny out.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Any of the foods are good. One that is a favorite of most hedgies is Natural Balance Green Pea and Duck, which you can find at Petco. Other ones that are often used by people in mixes are Wellness (but be careful with this one, it can be too rich for some hedgie's bellies), Solid Gold, Chicken Soup, and Blue Spa.
She should be fine with natural lighting from a window, just make sure her cage isn't where the sun will be on it for any amount of time, and get it too hot. You might also need to leave a light on sometimes to make sure she's getting at least 12 hours of light, especially in the winter.


----------



## nphedgehogs (Apr 29, 2009)

Ok. We got our little girl home. She is not sociable at all so far. I have read through some past forums about the hissing and popping of quills, which she has done along with other noises. Here is my question. She came with her cage and accessories. One of the things is a thick cardboard tube, maybe from carpet which she really likes to hide and sleep in. It is about a foot long. My question, how do we get her out to bond with her and get her used to us. Everytime we even touch her she hisses and pops up her quills. We want to take the tube out, but her cage is not big enough for her little house.

My next question is where can we purchase the fleece liners. Right now we are using a thin polar fleece blanket folded over that was our daughters. Is this ok or should we use bedding?

Anyway, any help on how to get our hedgie out of her tube would be helpful.


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

You will probably have to give her a few day's maybe even a week before you can start fooling with her. just make sure she's coming out to eat.
If she still doesn't come out you could probably take the tube out with her in it and gently tilt it with your hand or something under it so she slowly slides out. and maybe offer her a treat or a piece of kibble (sometimes you can pass off a piece of kibble as a treat) just so she knows your good. Since her cage is to small for her house she will probably need a larger cage when you can get her one.

Using a fleece blanket for a liner is fine as long as there's no strings for her little feet and toes to get caught in. most people either buy liners from someone like Nancy or you can go to a fabric store or sometimes Wal-Mart and buy fleece by the yard and cut it to fit the cage and use that as your liner.

*Edit** Forgot to mention. We like pics!!! of course when she is ready


----------



## avantgarde (Jun 1, 2009)

Hey;

You could probably fine fleece anywhere, and simply modify it to your needs. Fleece liners, I don't think, are anything "special" -- just buy a nice print, and voila! Be sure to buy enough to have it be interchangeable. I myself currently use a non-toxic, carefresh, no-dust bedding. My hedgehog is young as well, and the bedding is safe for him to nibble on. However, I do plan on switching to liners in the near future (as they are more economic-friendly?)

As far as the noise goes, as you mentioned earlier, we're currently keeping my hedgie in our living room, thus allowing him to be prone to the noise of people, and the dogs. None of our dogs dare mess with him, and never approach the cage (wusses, I know) so hopefully he's adapting to the noise. 

My hedgehog honestly, just likes to burrow. He'll nestle himself up against his wheel, and just guard it, by staying underneath it. He really doesn't use his igloo house much at all. That being said, I'm not sure the need for one is constantly realized.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Nancy makes amazing fleece liners. They are flannel on top, fleece on the bottom and some type of super-absorbant material in the middle. I have used both just plain fleece and Nancy's liner and there is no comparison between the two...Nancy's are 100% better.


----------



## nphedgehogs (Apr 29, 2009)

Well, this is day three and she is still hiding in her tube. She was out last night however, and she is drinking and going potty, but it does not look as if she is eating. Her food was sent with her so that has not changed. My husband and I were looking at cages this morning. What is everyone's thought on the Ferret Nation 142 or 141? They look to be big cages if one could find a way to make a wall so the hedgie would not fall.

One other question, what type of heating element is best to be used? We usually get up in the 90's throughout summer so the air is always on. We want to get the best heating setup for the Ferret Nation cage if that is what we decide to go with.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I have a FN142. It works great for Inky, he likes the loft, and I can store his supplies in the bottom. I wouldn't recommend using both sections of the cage if you get the 142. It is so big, I don't think all of it would get a lot of use.










If you decide to use a shelf, you need to make a wall to enclose it plus use a tube or another enclosed ramp thingie so your hedgie doesn't fall. Some hedgehogs will refuse to use the loft, though.

If you decide to get one and need help with anything, you can PM me and I'd be willing to help.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

LizardGirl said:


> I have a FN142.


I was eyeing these but Sylvie is on my desk (only place for her). The guy at the store said if you by just the bottom level the wheels/legs can come off to put on a desk. Do you (or anyone) know if this is true?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Yes, the base part of the cage does not need to be used. 

When I get a chance I'll take some pictures of my FN setup. It has 3 separate condos plus storage.


----------



## Dana (Apr 2, 2009)

Our hedgie was abused and abandoned and we got her from a rescue organization. She has been regularly bribed by us w/ mealworms, but really settled down almost immediately. When I first saw her at the wildlife center, I didn't think she'd ever be friendly but she has been a joy. Sure, there are moments upon waking when she balls up or huffs at us, but she's really been great. We did put an old t-shirt w/ my son's scent all over it in her carrying case when we picked her up so she could get used to his smell. You may want to try that - but one person at a time, so use a shirt from the main caregiver or handler.

We use a combo of Wellness and Solid Gold. Mealworms are treats along with fresh fruit. I've heard mealworms can cause obesity, so we give a several every other day, but she does love them. 

Good luck,
Dana


----------



## nphedgehogs (Apr 29, 2009)

Well last evening I was finally able to take the little girl out, reluctantly. She balled up and was hissing and popping. I just sat down with her in my lap and let her be. She started to sniff around, but every little thing, she balled and quilled up. Now today, I have seen nothing of her. She is hiding in her tube and won't come out like she did last night. Oh well, I guess I try again tomorrow.

I do have an old t-shirt of mine in her cage. Have not gotten to the store yet to see about insects.


----------



## nphedgehogs (Apr 29, 2009)

Well, things are going better. I take her out for an hour each night and she sits on my lap and sniffs around. Every little thing still makes her nervous and quill up but it is getting better. One question I have, is it possible for a hedgehog not to like insects? Her previous owner never fed them, but we picked up a can o' worms at Petco, the mealworms, and she just sniffed them and showed no interest at all.

Is this common for some hedgies not to like bugs? 

Also a big concern, we have a space heater in the room she is in. It ran all night, but it was down to 64 degrees in their this morning. Hedgie still quilled and balled up this morning, so she was not hibernating. We stuck another heater in the room, but I am wondering about a ceramic heat emitter? Are those better to use or anyone have advice?


----------

